

Dart 1.0 this Summer, next Step: Dart VM in Chrome - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gsrvya_T2Y

======
tosh
The gist:

    
    
        * Dart VM is faster than v8
        * Dart code translated to JS can run faster than handwritten JS
        * Dart 1.0 to land this Summer
        * Dart Language will be put into a Standards Body
        * Next Step: get Dart VM into Chrome

